# Amazing Bacon Kimchi Fried Rice



## Kayelle (Apr 12, 2013)

I love fried rice, especially with bacon, but I discovered with Kimchi it's a whole new story. *WOW..* Check this out......

Bacon Kimchi Fried Rice Recipe | Cooking Momofuku at home - Momofuku for two

Do you have a favorite way to make Fried Rice?


----------



## Zereh (Apr 12, 2013)

oooh That one looks great! 

I use Steamy Kitchen's recipes and love them! 






Followed the recipe exactly the first couple times & now I just wing it with whatever I have on hand. She has tons of stuff and  I haven't had a miss from anything of hers that I've tried.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 12, 2013)

Gee that looks good!


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 13, 2013)

This looks lovely  Thanks for sharing Kayelle!


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 14, 2013)

That sounds SOOOOO good! I love kimchi.


----------

